# Sticky  Ariens halogen light decal



## bwdbrn1

Here's the part number for the decal Ariens offers to cover their halogen light to eliminate them from shinning into the operator's eyes. It is available from Ariens Tech Services.

1-877-291-7294

Information is from Mary Lyn, their Interactive Media Specialist.

The decal part number is 08000925, and I believe this is the same part number for all models. The new models have been corrected and will not need the kit.


----------

